# Zoo Tycoon 2 saving problem



## niftchick (Dec 25, 2007)

Hi I recently bought a I mac core duo. I bought Zoo Tycoon 2 for it. If I save a game then try to return to it later it says File is corrupted or otherwise unreadable. Unable to load game.
I am also unable to view the "photos" i take on the game.
I believe this problem is with my computer and not the game but i can't figure out how to fix it.
My husband has no problems with it on his mac book.
If anyone knows how this could be fixed..please let me know

Thanks


----------

